# Palm Pilot



## balanga (Nov 11, 2017)

Don't know if anyone remembers the Palm Pilot, but I came across my Palm V Pilot whilst rummaging through some old boxes and wondered if anyone had used https://www.freshports.org/palm/pilot-link/ port" href="http://www.freshports.org/https://www.freshports.org/palm/pilot-link/">https://www.freshports.org/palm/pilot-link/ to connect to it.... Should a USB/RS232 connect without any problem?

I understand that Palm Pilots were capable of being used as IR remote controls using some Palm Pilot software.... Does anyone have any experience using this?

(Can someone correct the formatting for *PORT* as I haven't mastered it yet?)


----------



## shepper (Nov 11, 2017)

palm/pilot-link interface utility to synch.  One could manually write databases/mp3's/etc to extended storage like an sd card.
palm/jpilot gui interface for pilot-link.  Would only sync to main storage.

I recall seeing some linux posts that involved irdevice -> com port -> pilot-link but never was motivated to set up.

BB code help page


----------

